# How to wire? 93' NX2000 (SR20) gauge cluster in a non-tach 92' sentra XE (ga16)?



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

My friend just bought a 92 sentra 5spd with the ga16 and the gauge cluster dosent have a tach, so i picked up a gauge cluster from a 93 nx2000 with an sr20, all the plugs and speedo cable match but when we plugged it in nothing worked, what the wire diagram that i have to follow to make the pulsar gauge cluster work in the sentra?


----------



## JDM_Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b13cluster/


This might help, it helped me a bit.


----------



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

JDM_Fan said:


> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b13cluster/
> 
> 
> This might help, it helped me a bit.




93+ sentras dont have a speedo cable, 91-92 do, as well as 91-93 pulsar, im just looking for what wires go where in the plugs


----------



## JDM_Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

ohh ok gotcha, hey im still a noob here.


----------



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

JDM_Fan said:


> ohh ok gotcha, hey im still a noob here.



I am also a n00b, i dont even mess with nissans, im a subie/dsm/mazda guy. But in trying to help a friend. im sure someone on here has the answers. i would have used the sentra tach dash but all we could get was the nx2000 gauage cluster


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Cable driven and electronic speedo clusters don't even share the same harnesses or number of harnesses. I'd suggest you find a cable driven tach cluster from a '91 or '92, however, the redline indication on the tach won't be accurate for the GA16DE in his car if you use an SE-R cluster, but that's really not a big deal I suppose. Even in that scenario, you'll have to rewire the harnesses to work with the tach cluster. Tach and non-tach clusters are wired entirely different from one another. I'm sure someone has done a cable driven cluster swap, but the nice thing about the Nissan community, is that they do something, and they don't write shit down, or take pictures and they forget everything they learned so they're useless to help others. :thumbup: :loser: I did that write-up for the electronic speedo clusters because people kept asking how to do it, I had no need for it myself.


----------



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> Cable driven and electronic speedo clusters don't even share the same harnesses or number of harnesses. I'd suggest you find a cable driven tach cluster from a '91 or '92, however, the redline indication on the tach won't be accurate for the GA16DE in his car if you use an SE-R cluster, but that's really not a big deal I suppose. Even in that scenario, you'll have to rewire the harnesses to work with the tach cluster. Tach and non-tach clusters are wired entirely different from one another. I'm sure someone has done a cable driven cluster swap, but the nice thing about the Nissan community, is that they do something, and they don't write shit down, or take pictures and they forget everything they learned so they're useless to help others. :thumbup: :loser: I did that write-up for the electronic speedo clusters because people kept asking how to do it, I had no need for it myself.



Glad you posted in my thread but you dont help when you dont read carfully,

READ: HIS SENTRA IS A 1992, IT HAS A CABLE DRIVEN SPEEDOMETER. THE SPEEDOMETER OUT OF THE NX2000 IS ALSO CABLE DRIVEN. THE PLUGS MATCH OEM AND PERFECT, BUT THE PINOUTS ARE DIFFERENT.

Sorry to have to use caps, but DAMN! even bringing the electric speedometer into this thread was pointless and will only confuse the readers, and myself for that matter.

So once again, i need the wire diagram for the sr20-ga16 cauge cluster swap. The sentra dosent have a tach. we are giving it a gauge cluster with a tach, not trying to be cool with a 150mph speedometer and 7500rpm redline. Thats very cool, but not the point, this is the kids first 5speed car and he would like to know when to shift without listening to the engine (he listens to loud music instead

THANK YOU FOR THE HELP


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Lotus2843 said:


> Glad you posted in my thread but you dont help when you dont read carfully,
> 
> READ: HIS SENTRA IS A 1992, IT HAS A CABLE DRIVEN SPEEDOMETER. THE SPEEDOMETER OUT OF THE NX2000 IS ALSO CABLE DRIVEN. THE PLUGS MATCH OEM AND PERFECT, BUT THE PINOUTS ARE DIFFERENT.
> 
> Sorry to have to use caps, but DAMN! even bringing the electric speedometer into this thread was pointless and will only confuse the readers, and myself for that matter.


Well mouthy asshole, it doesn't help when you don't know what you're talking about either. THE '93 NX HAS AN ELECTRONIC SPEEDOMETER, SO THE PLUGS WOULDN'T MATCH. Sorry to use caps, but DUH! I only have the goddamn Facotry Service Manual for the 1993 Sentra/NX right in front of me. So needless to say, the NX you got the cluster out of wasn't a '93. It was a '91 or '92. 



Lotus2843 said:


> So once again, i need the wire diagram for the sr20-ga16 cauge cluster swap. The sentra dosent have a tach. we are giving it a gauge cluster with a tach, not trying to be cool with a 150mph speedometer and 7500rpm redline. Thats very cool, but not the point, this is the kids first 5speed car and he would like to know when to shift without listening to the engine (he listens to loud music instead
> 
> THANK YOU FOR THE HELP


There is no diagram for that swap. You need a factory service manual and you have to read through it to figure out how to properly swap the wires, not to mention you'll probably have a leftover ground wire and you'll have to add the tach wire and tap into the ECU for the signal. I never said you were trying to be cool smartass, I was simply informing your ignorant ass that the GA16 and SR20 redlines are different, not to mention the GA16 has a speed limiter, where as the SR20 does not, so the 150mph speedometer is pointless in a speed limited GA16. 

I could tell you how to figure it out, provide you with wiring diagrams that would help, etc. but I'm sure as shit not going to. Come in here mouthing off to me like that. I don't know who you think you are or who you think you're talking to. I spend a lot of time helping people, writing articles and persuading companies to develop new and better products for our cars, so I don't need to waste any more time with the likes of you.


----------



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> our cars


Nissans are not our cars. I dont like the cars, im not a fan of the company. Im helping a friend, if you dont want to help i think you are wasting yours and OUR time by posting, insults. If the cluster was out of a 92 fine, i thought they started air bags in 1993, and the car the sr20 gauge clust came out of had an airbag. Do what you will, i garantee your not the only "tech" on here that is fluent with this swap.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Lotus2843 said:


> Nissans are not our cars. I dont like the cars, im not a fan of the company. Im helping a friend, if you dont want to help i think you are wasting yours and OUR time by posting, insults. If the cluster was out of a 92 fine, i thought they started air bags in 1993, and the car the sr20 gauge clust came out of had an airbag. Do what you will, i garantee your not the only "tech" on here that is fluent with this swap.


 Just a little info that might help you...All years of American NX2000's came with Airbags.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Lotus2843 said:


> Nissans are not our cars. I dont like the cars, im not a fan of the company. Im helping a friend, if you dont want to help i think you are wasting yours and OUR time by posting, insults. If the cluster was out of a 92 fine, i thought they started air bags in 1993, and the car the sr20 gauge clust came out of had an airbag. Do what you will, i garantee your not the only "tech" on here that is fluent with this swap.


That's fine, I was riled by your response. As far as me being the only person fluent with the swap, I beg to differ. I can count the number of people who've done the swap on one hand, and they all used my help or the article I wrote for NPM.


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

toolapcfan, 

As far as you being the only one fluent with the swap, I can guarantee you are wrong. I did the swap in less than 2 hours by simply clipping the wires, and matching the SE-R wires to the XE wires by color and soldering them together. I used some common sense and labled each wire's function before cutting the OEM (tach-less) clips off, so it took very little time to reconnect them. Also, the tach wire took all of about 10 minits to find with the Haynes wiring diagram. There's absolutely no reason for the incredible amount of work involved in relocating ECU wires. Sure, the work you did was very thorough and the writeup on NPM is the same, but it's the hard way, and in my situation I just wanted to get the damn thing in the car and be done with it. Al in all, it's a very easy project. The thing that actually took the most effort was disconnecting the speedometer cable. 

My point is that even though you may know Nissans, and may help many people complete their projects, there is no reason for such a cocky attitude and rude know-it-all responses. I am new to this forum and actually new to Nissans (I've had my Sentra for only 6 months now), and I figured it out and had the project done in less than 2 hours... Imagine what other people with a bit more experience could do. You're not the only one.


----------



## bigjohnstud (May 3, 2005)

Actually it was lotus who first started with the attitude, and I dont blame toolapcfan for reacting the way he did.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

K2Fugative169 said:


> toolapcfan,
> 
> As far as you being the only one fluent with the swap, I can guarantee you are wrong. I did the swap in less than 2 hours by simply clipping the wires, and matching the SE-R wires to the XE wires by color and soldering them together. I used some common sense and labled each wire's function before cutting the OEM (tach-less) clips off, so it took very little time to reconnect them. Also, the tach wire took all of about 10 minits to find with the Haynes wiring diagram. There's absolutely no reason for the incredible amount of work involved in relocating ECU wires. Sure, the work you did was very thorough and the writeup on NPM is the same, but it's the hard way, and in my situation I just wanted to get the damn thing in the car and be done with it. Al in all, it's a very easy project. The thing that actually took the most effort was disconnecting the speedometer cable.
> 
> My point is that even though you may know Nissans, and may help many people complete their projects, there is no reason for such a cocky attitude and rude know-it-all responses. I am new to this forum and actually new to Nissans (I've had my Sentra for only 6 months now), and I figured it out and had the project done in less than 2 hours... Imagine what other people with a bit more experience could do. You're not the only one.


Cutting the wires and soldering them is not what I would personally consider the correct way to do it, and often doing things the correct way, is also the most time consuming. If I can help it, all my wiring projects involve continuous uncut lengths of wire. People assume that a soldered connectiong point is the best and it is not. Flux contributes to corrosion of the copper, not to mention it's an open point in the wire that leaves it open to corrosion. I've chased corrosion several feet into wire before it was clean. I also highly doubt you soldered that many wires back together in under two hours. It would take less time to swap wires in the harnesses. It's easy to release them from the harnesses, and swapping one at a time it could be done very quickly, probably in an hour or less. You're right, locating the tach wire isn't that hard to do, but 90% of the people I've talked with had trouble, hence why so many of them feel the need to drill holes in the firewall and run a wire to the coil.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

Lotus2843 said:


> Nissans are not our cars. I dont like the cars, im not a fan of the company. Im helping a friend, if you dont want to help i think you are wasting yours and OUR time by posting, insults. If the cluster was out of a 92 fine, i thought they started air bags in 1993, and the car the sr20 gauge clust came out of had an airbag. Do what you will, i garantee your not the only "tech" on here that is fluent with this swap.


He may not be the only tech on here, but in my opinion toolapcfan is indeed the best when it comes to this type of swap. In order to learn something new from someone who knows how to do it you have to be humble. If the kung-fu master slaps your head for saying something silly, then it was probably really silly.


----------

